# local 569 interview results



## Bootss (Dec 30, 2011)

best of luck to you ,but in the meantime maybe jot down what you will do if you don't get called by the Union


----------



## nootnam (Nov 10, 2014)

Well I already have work right now so I'm not worried about not having a job. I just think this is my chance for a career I actually will enjoy. Do you have an answer to my question though?


----------



## JOHNNYARCNSPARK (Dec 19, 2012)

If you scored a 92% on the interview, your chances are pretty good. Best of luck, you sound pretty motivated. It's a great trade to get into, you'll love it.


----------



## nootnam (Nov 10, 2014)

Yes I'm very motivated, I've been working so hard this whole year to give myself an advantage and I can't wait to get into the field. Thanks for your encouragement!


----------

